# AMD a8-5600k temperature reading



## WilhelmPrice (Nov 20, 2013)

Edit: one of the fans faces GPU now
Alright this is really driving me kinda nuts, I recently upgraded from a Pentium Dual Core 3ghz to

AMD A8-5600K 3.6ghz Quadcore
Gigabyte F2A75M D3H
4GB DDR3 RAM
PowerColor HD7750 1GB
1.75 TB HDDs

Cooling info:
Aerocool Vs9, running stock heatsink, 3 intake 120mm fans(1x facing CPU side, 1x GPU, 1x front facing HDDs) and 1 exhaust 120mm fan at the back

And everything's basically fine except the temperature monitoring for the processor(A8-5600k), in the BIOS it's like 23 C even if 'System Temperature' was 36 C, is that even realistic? and in Windows 7 64bit I can't tell which temp it is using HWInfo64, HWmonitor, Gigabyte's easytune 6 and coretemp.

In HWinfo64 it kinda claims the CPU is 3-8 degrees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then in Gigabyte's easy tune CPU is 20C so I traced it, and if you look in the picture, atleast according to Gigabyte it's Temperature 3, 16-21 C but that's kinda unrealistic as it also stays at 20+C even under full load.

Then finally in HWMonitor there's a 'Package' under AMD A8-5600K that says it's around 49-57 C but I'm still not sure which one is it.





What is that "package" anyway?

In fact one time Hwmonitor said 255 C was the max, but maybe that was because I was runinng 3 other temp monitors and it conflicted.(On the rest of the instances in this original post, I made sure to run one at a time).

I ran a Blend Test in Prime95 and both the TMPIN2('which is the same value as the 16-21C in Easytune and HWinfo64) and the A8-5600K 'Package' are changing and maxing at 22 C and 57 C respectively.

So all in all
SpeedFan, BIOS, HWinfo64 and ET6 all display 16-23 C or something,
HWMonitor and Speccy display the 49-57's

Which should I trust or what should I use?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2013)

Run the program one by one so they don't conflict. Also, AMD seems to break their temperature sensors more often than not, so be aware that strange readings are to be expected.


----------



## WilhelmPrice (Nov 20, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Run the program one by one so they don't conflict. Also, AMD seems to break their temperature sensors more often than not, so be aware that strange readings are to be expected.


I made sure to do that on each of them, even trying more than one each day now


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 20, 2013)

The TMPIN temps are pulled from your motherboard.

AMD's FM2 processors only have one temperature sensor on them, that is labeled the Package temperature.  This temperature isn't as accurate as having a sensor on every core, but it is more accurate than using the motherboard sensor.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 20, 2013)

My A8 -5600K does the same thing. I use the ASRock AXTU program and GPU-z witch are very close and only show one temp. The individual cores do not read correctly. 

Mine ran 56c under prime with the stock cooler @ 4Ghz  So your package temp with HWMonitor 57c would be correct. But just use Gigabyte monitoring software


----------



## kvist1992 (Nov 20, 2013)

It's a general issue with the AMD Bulldozer CPUs. The package temp. is the temp. of the HS on the CPU. Sadly you can't read the core temps.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 20, 2013)

kvist1992 said:


> It's a general issue with the AMD Bulldozer CPUs. The package temp. is the temp. of the HS on the CPU. Sadly you can't read the core temps.


 
Yup, and this is the reason why people rarely clock above 65 degrees on AMD CPU's compared to the much higher temp allowance for Intel.


----------



## WilhelmPrice (Nov 20, 2013)

Jetster said:


> My A8 -5600K does the same thing. I use the ASRock AXTU program and GPU-z witch are very close and only show one temp. The individual cores do not read correctly.
> 
> Mine ran 56c under prime with the stock cooler @ 4Ghz  So your package temp with HWMonitor 57c would be correct. But just use Gigabyte monitoring software



Someone suggested using GPU-Z and viewing the HD7560D temp and that it seems to give an accurate temperature reading for the entire chip. I tried it and it shows 44 C right now, different from Package and the temperature 3 16-21C previously reported. Do you think this could be correct? given I base the a8-5600k APU temp on its GPU using this?


----------



## kvist1992 (Nov 20, 2013)

WilhelmPrice said:


> Someone suggested using GPU-Z and viewing the HD7560D temp and that it seems to give an accurate temperature reading for the entire chip. I tried it and it shows 44 C right now, different from Package and the temperature 3 16-21C previously reported. Do you think this could be correct? given I base the a8-5600k APU temp on its GPU using this?


You can't trust any temps. readings on AMD CPUs/APUs. As long as the HS temp. not exeed 65C you are good!


----------



## WilhelmPrice (Nov 20, 2013)

kvist1992 said:


> You can't trust any temps. readings on AMD CPUs/APUs. As long as the HS temp. not exeed 65C you are good!


I've seen these kinds before but the problem is philippines Summer is dangerous to CPUs, so yeah I need to be able to accurately tell when I'm nearing 74C for me to determine if I need to use my *tight* budget on  a heatsink or something


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 20, 2013)

These CPUs are very aggressive with throttling, if it gets to hot it will throttle itself so you don't have to worry too much.  In fact, all of the FM2 processors I've used start to throttle way before 74°C.


----------



## WilhelmPrice (Nov 22, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> These CPUs are very aggressive with throttling, if it gets to hot it will throttle itself so you don't have to worry too much.  In fact, all of the FM2 processors I've used start to throttle way before 74°C.



Alright given that, how do I detect these effectively? Playing games in Summer might get bothersome if it keeps throttling and thereby affecting performance, even when just normal internet use, having it suddenly slow down isn't cool


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I use OCCT's Linpack test, it heats the processor up more than anything.  Let it run for an hour or two and then look at the graphs it generates.  The CPU speed graph will tell you if the processor is throttling, basically if the graph is switching back and forth between different speeds very quickly it is throttling, if it is staying at a pretty constant speed then it is not throttling.


----------



## WilhelmPrice (Nov 23, 2013)

Alright thanks I'll do that from time to time


----------



## Sempron Guy (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm using HWInfo as well and these are my basis.






AMD specified max core temp is 74c


----------



## WilhelmPrice (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol mine arent even remotely as accurate as that but maybe they will once Summer comes


Sempron Guy said:


> I'm using HWInfo as well and these are my basis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sempron Guy (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey we are living on the same country so we got the same weather.  Try running IBT and see if it comes near those temps I posted.


----------



## WilhelmPrice (Nov 24, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> Hey we are living on the same country so we got the same weather.  Try running IBT and see if it comes near those temps I posted.


hmmm alright. I have heard the temps get more accurate as they get hotter so maybe you just got yours hot enough to go that level so to speak. I'll try, I'm even tempted to disable my cooling just to see it do that


----------

